# 10 teeth extracted!



## PixiePink (Jul 2, 2009)

Mackenzie, my 7-yr old boy went in today to get his teeth cleaned at the vet (where they put him to sleep to do a thorough job).... When I called to see how he did, they said he was very good but that they had to extract 10 teeth! The vet was not the friendliest lady and she kept saying, "It just shows that he was really due." (Duh, would I be there if I didn't know that?)

All that said, my other chihuahua, who is about the same age, got hers done less than a year ago and did not need any extractions so I didn't think I had anything to really worry about for my other dog but I am now having a major guilt trip. 

I mean, I thought I was doing all the right things... Having his teeth checked by his regular vet at his yearly visit, I have been feeding him t/d (that food you can only buy at the vet especially design to help teeth and fight tartar) - although they are now on a homemade food diet-, giving them chews to compensate for the soft homemade food (and I still give them kibbles of t/d occasionally), putting that liquid in their water to soften tartar..and trying to brush their teeth (without much success I must add). 

So anyway, although I know I did all the right things, I still feel guilty for not getting it done sooner. Poor baby has now lost a quarter of his teeth! :sad7:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

dont feel guilty, it sounds as though you have doing right by them;-) When they start getting up there in age it can be expected that they would have teeth issues. Just keep an eye on them for now


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

Boy, can I identify! My Kozanna is going to have to have her teeth cleaned and I'm really dreading it for her. It's a fight to brush her teeth, so I don't do a good job of it, I'm sure. I worry a lot more about her teeth than I do my own!


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

I know that teeth are an ongoing topic of discussion with most chi owners. What happened to you little one is quite common, tho only thing I wish is that you vet contacted you to tell you about the need to remove them. I am sure it was needed to be done but it would of been nice for her to call you and tell you they had to come out and she could of been more understand to your needs. I am sure by now your little one is running around the house as usual, give him extra hugs you both will feel better!!

take care


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

hdynad said:


> I know that teeth are an ongoing topic of discussion with most chi owners. What happened to you little one is quite common, tho only thing I wish is that you vet contacted you to tell you about the need to remove them. I am sure it was needed to be done but it would of been nice for her to call you and tell you they had to come out and she could of been more understand to your needs. I am sure by now your little one is running around the house as usual, give him extra hugs you both will feel better!!
> 
> take care



My husband and I would have "FLIPPED OUT" on the vet
if he/she didn't call us to state that our dog needed so many 
extractions. I believe in good dental care and all that , but
common curtousy to the owners so they know what 
to expect would be nice.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Sending well wishes your way. Lots of loving coming up I am sure!


----------



## PixiePink (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the replies.

The vet did tell us in the morning that they may have to do some extractions but would not know until they started. I just didn't expect that many if at all (as they had said the same thing for our other chihuahua and she didn't need any extractions). Our own vet knows how much we take care of our little ones but that hospital vet doesn't know us (that said, it doesn't give her the right to be judgmental, and I wasn't even questioning their work, it was just unexpected and I felt bad for my baby).

Anyway, Mackenzie is doing amazing since he got back. He is happy and chipper... I wonder if his teeth were actually bothering him before... :dontknow:

Either way, I'm glad that we did it and that it's done. We love him teeth or no teeth!! :love1:


----------

